# A5 2016 rückseite löst sich was tun?



## Alex1022000 (4. April 2017)

*A5 2016 rückseite löst sich was tun?*

Hallo Liebes Forum,

bei meinen geliebten A5 2016 löst sich an einer Seite langsam die Rückseite beim Händler selber ist das leider kein Reklamationsgrund.
Samsung macht derzeit ja werbung für ihre Testmethoden und wie einwandfrei ihre Produkte sind. Meint ihr ich sollte es bei Samsung srlber nochmal versichen oder habt ihr anderr Tipps?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

*AW: A5 2016 rückseite löst sich was tun?*

Ich würde mal Samsung anschreiben, mal schauen wie die sich dazu äußern.


----------

